

Show HN: POSHPO learns your taste in fashion (women only) - dmagriso
http://www.poshpo.com/

======
dmagriso
Hey guys,

We're a bootstrapped team of 2 from Israel, and we just launched our public
beta today.

We think the experience of shopping for clothes online is far from ideal, due
to the overwhelming quantity of items and stores, and a lack of intelligent
personal recommendations. We're basically still browsing massive catalogs.

POSHPO wants to fix that. Using textual analysis, we identify every item's
unique features. We then leverage machine learning (specifically, naive bayes)
to learn every user's preferences and show them items we think they'll like.

We'd appreciate any feedback. We can also be reached at hello@poshpo.com

------
dmagriso
Since HN is very much male-oriented, this is a good place to ask - any guys
who would like to see POSHPO for men?

We can quite easily integrate men's fashion into POSHPO, but I'm wondering
about the actual demand.

